# hi help please



## reham (Aug 8, 2014)

hi my husband work as interior designer or interior decorator (we wanna to know which best city to live in for this career)


----------



## kt41 (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm an interior designer too. Have a look at the job websites. I'd say Sydney or Melbourne if he has the right credentials. However, there are always furniture sales jobs for designers.


----------



## reham (Aug 8, 2014)

hi .u live in Australia now


----------



## kt41 (Jul 29, 2014)

No. I'm in the US, but I am Australian. job websites are good for info. I would also contact professional organizations in each city and ask about the job situation.


----------



## kt41 (Jul 29, 2014)

Eg design Institute of Australia.


----------



## reham (Aug 8, 2014)

thx for helping me we will choose between Melbourne & Sydney we are familey from egypt we will come australia soon if u know any website for job and living cost rent house ...write it to me ..really thx for ur kind


----------



## kt41 (Jul 29, 2014)

I don't think I can post links yet  too new to this forum. Just do a search for jobs, Australia and the big search engines will come up. Some of the smaller Australian cities might be good too, but my guess is the bigger metropolitan areas are better for finding work. Definitely good to connect with designers in Australia to get some feedback. Also check in with the Egyptian expat community. It always helps to find a way to get an introduction. Ask if anyone knows anyone etc.


----------

